# A3/S3 update



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

S3
A S3 is still not confirmed, the factory strategy behind S and RS model positioning is still under discussion but don't expect anything until well passed the introduction of the 5 door model (end of 2004).

3.2 A3
Some people have compared the new 3.2 with the old S3 or R32 so I enquired about the marketing of the car :

The 3.2 A3 is not set up as the sports model in the range. It is a "very quick very refined sports hatch not an S model" and as such there are many differences e.g the exhaust note compared with the TT which is positioned as a sports car. An S3 would have a "more dynamic exhaust noise and suspension system with extra visual differentiation. Anyone who expects a similar experince between a TT 3.2 and an A3 3.2 will be dissappointed." The real comparison would be between an S3 and the 3.2 TT. This is in a similar way to the R32 Golf should be compared with the S3 and not the A3 3.2. The A3 3.2 should really be compared to the 2.8 Golf 4 Motion as a direct competitor. The R32 is VWs equivilent to Audi's S models.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks ScoTTy.

Hmm. I think the A3 3.2 is about Â£2k over the odds. The 2.8 golf is Â£4 cheaper. Even after adjusting for standard spec, the same Â£4k remains.

Perhaps that's reasonably acceptable. But when you compare the A3 to the TT V6, it looks very different. There is only Â£1,750 between the two when you equalise the standard options difference!

OK, you have the choice of standard spec and no fancy shmancy transmission. But if you are going to spend that much on a car: no leather, no fancy gearbox, no met paint, no xenons?

Perhaps the price of the A3 V6 has something to do with creating space to stick the 2.0 FSI Turbo in. Or the new TT will come with a price hike to increase the differential.

I certainly will not be buying a Â£28k A3 that is just mine with a bigger engine, i.e. nothing special. Perhaps after depreciation has done it's worst.... But a 30k sports car is more likely - I'll need cheering up when I reach 30!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2003)

told you some time ago there is an s3 comin'
nuff said.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2003)

When will Audi confirm if they'll be an S3.
Why do Auto Express keep saying next years S3 will be V8?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> When will Audi confirm if they'll be an S3.
> Why do Auto Express keep saying next years S3 will be V8?


Because, like a lot of posters on forums, it's really cheap and easy to take a punt on the outcome of anything like this. If they are right they immediatelly tell everyone "I told you so". If they are wrong then you never hear it mentioned again and people forget they said it. :-/

I always attempt to follow what's really happening rather that going with rumours


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm only asking this question because I would really like an S3 version of the new shape A3. I'm torn between ordering a TT 3.2 for april or waiting to see if Audi make a S3 later next year (bigger boot & rear seat that fits childs seat make an S3 a better option for myself). All I want to know is if they'll be an S3 at all, I'm not bothered want engine might be in it at the moment (as it'll be faster than the A3 3.2).
Cheers.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The official position is what I posted at the top of this thread. At least it was on the 10th and I've not heard any more since.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

I hope more news comes soon..... wouldnt mind a S3/RS3 if and when they decide to produce them.

I`m not in a rush as i want to be debt-free when buying my next car.... hopefully 2005/6

Riz ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

A guy on another Audi forum said he was at the Essen Motorshow last friday and was talking with a bloke from Quattro Gmbh. He told him that there was not going to be an RS3 but there will be an S3 in 2005. The only thing he told him about the engine in the new S3 was that it will be the 3.2 6 cyl. with turbo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2003)

Audi are keeping hush hush as always i wouldnt listen to any of the rumours at the moment as theres too many about... ;D

Riz


----------

